# Deposit put down on TT today!



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't quite believe I have put a deposit down on a TT today. I loved them when they first came out and so pleased to be nearly an owner now! I have got a 07 reg with 27k miles in deep sea blue with beige leather interior and parking sensors. Just the combo I wanted and managed to find it very quickly after my old golf cabriolet failed the mot. Cant fault the Audi dealerships for awesome service and good hefty discounts! Went into a few of them and they are all so nice! Nearly bought a 1 series but the BMW garages are enough to put me off! Very cocky! Can't wait to be nipping around in the TT

Rosie


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rosie, Welcome to the TTF. 
Even though it is a MK 2 lets see some pics soon.. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the world of TT, congrats on the new purchase. As Hoggy says, lets see some pics :wink:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome Rosie


----------



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks all. Really looking forward to getting it next week. Here is a link to the advert. Can anyone tell me the best way to get heated seats and rough costs and how to install phone thingy!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## dom122001 (Nov 22, 2012)

That's gorgeous! love the colour. still toying with mk1 or mk2 myself... lol.


----------



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks. I am really excited! :lol:

I would personally go for the m2 as I think the drive is better and I prefer the big round bum of that shape! Have you driven both yet? How do you find them? I love love love the s tronic clutch. Never thought I would love an automatic gear box. It is so intuitive though and no lag and with the paddles and dual clutch you get the best of both worlds in my opinion (she says having not yet even got the keys to the car yet)!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Rosie,it's beautiful looking car,verrry nice.still prefer the MK1 though with it's original classic look,beautiful lines and curves. Can't help but feel the MK2 has lost some of this. Enjoy coz once you own a TT you'll never look back. 

Sal


----------



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Sal. I really can't wait. Only 48 hours now! I am going from a VW cabriolet from 1998 to this beautiful lean speed machine so it is going to be a lovely lovely experience I should think! I have got an hour and a half drive back from where I am picking it up so that will give me a nice run in!

I looked into having heated seats with www.dk-schweizer.co.uk/ and unfort I got a quote for £500 which is too much for me :-( Has anyone heard of anyone else that could do it cheaper?

Rosie


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Whereabouts are you? I know a guy in Blackburn that will do it cheaper


----------



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks that would be really useful. I am in Hampton court which is near Kingston in Surrey.

Picking the car up tomorrow. It is like waiting for Christmas aged 9 and 1/2 years old. Yippee!


----------



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi hoggy, just read your standard issue advice on what to look for in a used tt...

cam belt and water pump change - check (did some research and realised it should be chAnged after 5 years even though I test drove half a dozen 07 plates and only one had it replaced, but I did a deal which included the main dealer changing it); 
dash pod accuarate - am covered by 1 year warranty so want to check it works (what should I look for?); and 
coolant temp reaches 90 degrees and stays there - how do I check this? Is it through the codes on the Dashpod? What code should i scroll for?

Many thanks for your help. Picking up the beauty tomorrow and got an hour and a half drive home. Want to cast away the doubts of any issues and kick back and enjoy the ride!

Rosie

Ps one other doubt I have was that one tt I test drove seemed to be so much quicker than the rest but had exactly the same spec and transmission (2l s tronic)... Is there a reason for that? I would have thought it would have had the worst engine of the load I test drove as it had had 4 owners in 5 years which was a lot more than the the other 1 owner same spec cars i drove. Perhaps it just felt faster as it was a clear night and I put my foot down harder!

Look forward to hearing your learned thoughts...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rosie, My standard reply is really for the MK1 TT, which is why I didn't add it to your posts. 
Mk2 doesn't have the dashpod probs as far as I know. Coolant temp of 90 is when the temp gauge needle is vertical, if 90 isn't shown on gauge. Don't know as much about the MK2 I'm afraid.
Enjoy the drive home & looking forward to the pics.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy. Drive home was awesome. I love it! Have noticed a couple of problems though! Thankfully bought from a main dealer though so have a year warranty. Here are the couple of issues. I would be grateful for your thoughts! The mpg calculator seems to be wrong as driving on the motorway it varies quite widely from 30- over 100 at times even though the driving was the same speed whilst the mpg fluctuated! The other thing is that it is an s tronic transmission which seems fine other than at a very low crawling speed in traffic there is a rocking of the revs at the 1 rev point which jumps up and down from below 1 rev to just over 1 rev which makes the car kind of jerk. I hope I am explaining that well enough?! It only does it at a very accute point during a crawl forward less than 5 mph. If I take my foot off a bit or apply it a little more it will go away. Am sure it shouldn't be doing it at all though??

Other than those couple of minor issues I absolutely love love love it. Will post piccies over the weekend.

Rosie


----------



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Ps the main dealer even gave me a bunch of flowers! How good is that! What awesome service!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rosie, Re mpg you probably have it set to actual rather than average, so will jump around. 
Mk1 has a rocker switch on R/H stalk to scroll through functions, not sure about Mk2, some one will soon let us know.
A faulty DSG can be jerky at low/crawling speed. Hope that isn't your prob. Try it slowly in reverse as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy. Good to know that it sounds like a problem with the dsg. Am sure it will be covered by the audi warranty as everything other than wear and tear is covered... The mpg on the m2 has both the average and the actual mpg. I had it set for the actual but surely it shouldn't fluctuate a lot if the speed is constant on a motorway??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rosie, I've never known the "actual" reading to stay constant. 
If not happy with DSG after a bit more use/testing, Audi will probably say can't find anything wrong, so don't be put off, as will be expensive if something is wrong, after warranty.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Should the mpg wildly go up and down when at a constant speed I.e driving at constant 70 on motorway it goes from 30 to over 100?

Read some interesting posts about dsg being jerky and it being fixed with a replacement mechatronic unit. Bit annoying to have an issue but makes me glad I bought from a main dealer with a warranty! I was thinking of winging it and buying from an auction!

Rosie


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

If you have cruise control on at a steady speed and foot off the throttle on the motorway on a consistently flat road, the current mpg reading shouldn't swing about as much as that. Obviously it might not stay the same and vary by +\- 10 or even more if you start to go uphill or the wind picks up so try this first.

It's amazing how much your foot can affect the instant mpg.You can be tickling the throttle one minute and be doing 100mpg but as soon as you press the pedal and accelerate even mildly it can be down at 20


----------



## Rosieinthesnow (Nov 24, 2012)

Took it to the dealer and apparently the actual mpg can be a bit wild so the average is better to read.

I am love love loving driving the tt. So comfortable but a pocket rocket when needed!

Going to take it in to have the gear box tested to see if there is an issue with the mechatronic unit. Sadly at my cost... Unless they find it is faulty and then I can claim under warranty. Are there any tests I can do to see if it is shot rather than paying Audi to investigate? It is a bit laggy than the other ones I tried but Audi said it needs some time to get to know my heavier foot style of driving??


----------

